# Lais Ribeiro at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10.11.2015 (x23)



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2015)

:thx: für Lais!


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## koftus89 (20 Nov. 2015)

absolut ein traum. danke, danke, danke.


----------

